# About this



## FlyingBird

Konu=subject,topic

But how would you say *'don't talk about this topic'*

Man=Adam

*'Don't talk about this man'

'don't talk about him'

'Don't talk about murat right now.He will hear you'
*
cevabı bekliyorum


----------



## Gemmenita

Şu adam hakkında konuşma!

Onun hakkında konuşma!

Şu anda Murat hakkında konuşma! Seni duyacak!


----------



## ancalimon

Or;

Şu adamla ilgili konuşma.
Onunla ilgili konuşma.
Şu anda Murat'la ilgili konuşma. Seni duyacak.

Don't talk about this topic : Bu konuyla ilgili konuşma.


----------



## FlyingBird

ancalimon said:


> Or;
> 
> Şu adamla ilgili konuşma.
> Onunla ilgili konuşma.
> Şu anda Murat'la ilgili konuşma. Seni duyacak.
> 
> Don't talk about this topic : Bu konuyla ilgili konuşma.


İ know 'hakkında' mean 'about' but what 'ilgili' mean?

Also may i ask why did you put suffixes 'la/le' to word which mean 'with'?

Adam*la*=with man
onun*la*=wıth him/her
Murat'*la*=with Murat


----------



## Black4blue

*hakkında=ilgili* one is Arabic, one is Turkish
*ilgili* has to be used always with *-le,-la*
*hakkında* has to be used always with *-ın,-in,-un,-ün
*
It's about their real meanings.* ilgili* actually means _related, connected_. So we say *"...le ilgili"*, just like English speakers say *"connected with..."

*I would like to explain *hakkında* as well, but I'm very sleepy right now.


----------



## FlyingBird

Black4blue said:


> *hakkında=ilgili* one is Arabic, one is Turkish
> *ilgili* has to be used always with *-le,-la*
> *hakkında* has to be used always with *-ın,-in,-un,-ün
> *
> It's about their real meanings.* ilgili* actually means _related, connected_. So we say *"...le ilgili"*, just like English speakers say *"connected with..."
> 
> *I would like to explain *hakkında* as well, but I'm very sleepy right now.


Yes,but probably there is some rule why to use 'la/le' with ilgili.Also why to use 'ın/un/ün/un' suffixes with hakkında?


Can you explain it more please,what are the suffixes of 'hakkında'

How would you say 'don't talk about me' *benim hakkımda konuşma?*


----------



## Gemmenita

FlyingBird said:


> Yes,but probably there is some rule why to use 'la/le' with ilgili.Also why to use 'ın/un/ün/un' suffixes with hakkında?
> 
> 
> Can you explain it more please,what are the suffixes of 'hakkında'
> 
> How would you say 'don't talk about me' *Benim hakkımda konuşma?*



I think Black4blue's explanations about "ilgili" are very complete!
And I can say only that since in its meaning there is the concept of "to" or "with", we use -le/-la .

For example, when we say: Onun*la* ilgili konuşma, it means: Don't say anything related *to* him./ Don't talk about something which is related *to* him./ Don't say anything which is in relation *to* him./ (in connection *with* him) and so on.

And about "hakkında", I can say that the formula of "hakkında" which means exactly "about" is so: About who? (Kimin hakkında?) On*un* hakkında.

Attention! What is important to say about "hakkında" is that you should only use "ın/un/ün/un/..." suffixes when your subject is pronoun, therefore when your subject is a noun (name or other word than pronoun) you must not use "ın/un/ün/un/..." suffixes, as in my sentences in post#2 with "Şu adam" and "Murat".


----------



## FlyingBird

Chaton.marchande said:


> I think Black4blue's explanations about "ilgili" are very complete!
> And I can say only that since in its meaning there is the concept of "to" or "with", we use -le/-la .
> 
> For example, when we say: Onun*la* ilgili konuşma, it means: Don't say anything related *to* him./ Don't talk about something which is related *to* him./ Don't say anything which is in relation *to* him./ (in connection *with* him) and so on.
> 
> And about "hakkında", I can say that the formula of "hakkında" which means exactly "about" is so: About who? (Kimin hakkında?) On*un* hakkında.
> 
> Attention! What is important to say about "hakkında" is that you should only use "ın/un/ün/un/..." suffixes when your subject is pronoun, therefore when your subject is a noun (name or other word than pronoun) you must not use "ın/un/ün/un/..." suffixes, as in my sentences in post#2 with "Şu adam" and "Murat".


İ understood both explanation.Can you just tell me if the sentences below are correct? 

Benim Hakk*ım*da
Senin hakk*ın*da
onun hakk*ı*nda
Bizim hakk*ımız*da
Sizin hakk*ınız*da
Onların hakk*ları*nda


----------



## Stranger_

> Attention!  What is important to say about "hakkında" is that you should only use  "ın/un/ün/un/..." suffixes when your subject is pronoun,



I see that this is also true for pronouns which come before "-la iligili"; because "ancalimon" put it that way in his trasnlation.



> *Onunla ilgili* konuşma.



Am I right?

Would "Don't talk about me" then be: → [benimle ilgili konuşma?]


----------



## Gemmenita

FlyingBird said:


> İ understood both explanation.Can you just tell me if the sentences below are correct?
> 
> Benim Hakk*ım*da
> Senin hakk*ın*da
> onun hakk*ı*nda
> Bizim hakk*ımız*da
> Sizin hakk*ınız*da
> Onların hakk*ları*nda Onların hakk*ın*da





Stranger_ said:


> I see that this is also true for pronouns which come before "-la iligili"; because "ancalimon" put it that way in his trasnlation.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I right? Yes, right for all persons just for "onlar" (the third person of plural) you should say "onlarla ilgili".
> 
> Would "Don't talk about me" then be: → [benimle ilgili konuşma?]


----------

